# The beginnings of a 10g Iwagumi tank



## Dany (Oct 28, 2006)

I am pretty new to aquascaping. Although I have been a member for about a year, I just was only able to admire the tanks that the members on this form produce. Well after sometime I just thought I'll give it a try. Here is my 10g tank that I just started.




































































































Live stock:
Cherry Shrimp
Bumblebee Shrimps
Amano Shrimp
Otto Cats
Hengel's Rasbora

Plant Stock:
Java moss
Dwarf hair grass
Giant hair grass

Any suggestions for improvement are welcomed !!


----------



## MARIMOBALL (Jun 20, 2007)

Very Impressive. I like the rock placement. the moss will soften the foreground nicely. Good choice of fish and shrimp. Please give us more details. On word of caution though, keep close watch of the water parameters cuz the rock looks like it has high mineral content.


----------



## goalcreas (Nov 20, 2006)

Great start here, I really like the originality of this tank.
Will be watching out for updates.


----------



## Steven_Chong (Mar 17, 2005)

I think you'll find yourself wanting to replace the giant hair grass with e. vivipara and/or val nana. The giant hair grass doesn't grow that great, and generally doesn't look that great either.

Still, it looks like a good start!


----------



## goalcreas (Nov 20, 2006)

That looks too thick and bold in color to be giant harigrass and I am looking at my tank full of it right now, are you certain that you have the right plant ID?
Steven is right if it is, I like Giant hairgrass in one of my more wild tanks, but it would not really grow right for this super clean tank, however, I don't think it is what you have so you will be fine most likely.


----------



## deepdiver (May 30, 2006)

It looks more like a Sagittaria or Valisneria specie to me. I really like the simplicity of this tank. I particularly like the dark greens of the moss rocks. The lighted background looks cool too. I say, nice job.


----------



## bdement (Jun 4, 2007)

2nd pic: Is this tank in your basemant man?! Looks too nice to not go in the living room!


----------



## mikenas102 (Feb 8, 2006)

If that is giant hairgrass it's not going to work well in that tank. Giant hairgrass grows up to and over 2 feet long. A 10 gal is much too small for it. Trimming the tips (which I think you just did) is going to cause the ends to brown out and look terrible. You can do it with dwarf hairgrass but not with giant hairgrass. The tank layout looks great. I really like it. Just find an alternative to the GHG. 
Good point about the rocks too. Did you spot test them with vinegar before using them?


----------



## Dany (Oct 28, 2006)

Thank you for the comments.

Yes, this is giant hair grass. The scientific name for the plant is Eleocharis Montevidensis. Unfortunately plants like e. vivipara and/or val nana are hard to find where I live. My only sources of plants are 2 out 8 aquarium shops and both of them usually only carry simple ordinary plants. I guess it’s because not many people share the interest in aquascaping around here. The only website that I know of that is able to ship to Canada is Aquariumplants.com but they do no have anything like the suggestions. Does anyone know of a site that is willing to ship to Canada?

About the rocks… Yes i’ve already tried the vinegar test before and everything seems fine. I had this type of rock in my 55g tank before with no problems.


Dany


----------



## goalcreas (Nov 20, 2006)

Then you might want to trim it lower so it has more time to grow back a natural top, where it is now, by the time it starts to not look cropped, it is ready for another crop


----------



## chunkylover817 (Sep 28, 2007)

nice tank!


----------



## bioch (Apr 8, 2006)

i want a 10g so badly, i wish i never brought the 45gal. smaller is so easier to maintain and doesn't requirements are so much less.


----------



## Dany (Oct 28, 2006)

bioch said:


> i want a 10g so badly, i wish i never brought the 45gal. smaller is so easier to maintain and doesn't requirements are so much less.


I don't se why you can't get a 10g tank and still keep the 40 gal tank. A 10g tank with lights and a filter can run you about $20-$30. If you were to get it 2nd hand rather then purchasing it at the LFS.


----------

